# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Скорость форума

## Д.Срибный

Прошу оценить как изменилась скорость работы форума на новом сервере.

----------


## шутов леонид

Скорость хорошая,да вот только на сайт временами трудно выйти.Постоянно написано:"Сайт Перегружен.Зайдите по позже".
А так изумительно!!!
С Уважением.

----------


## Д.Срибный

А как часто это случается?

----------


## Любомирский

Чаще днем бывает, но обычно проблека на полчаса-час. Потом все нормально.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Изменил некоторые настройки сервера. Если проблема появится опять - дайте знать, пожалуйста, будем разбираться.

----------

